# اخد خرائط من برنامج جوجل ايرث وانزالها على برنامج Global Mapper 7



## محمود 4 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو من اخوانى المهندسين المساعدة لانى محتاجها جد
اريد ان اخد خرائط الجوجل ايرث وانزلها علىبرنامج Global Mapper 7


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / محمود 
إتبع الرابط الآتى لملف PDF يشرح طريقة تحويل خرائط ورسومات الجوجل إيرث إلى الجلوبال ميبر
http://arabsh.com/9nffm0cux316.html
أرجو أن تستفيد منه


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*برنامج جلوبال*


```
[quote][/quote]
```
الشكر الجزيل على الفايل
وجزاك الله كل


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 ديسمبر 2008)

اخ رمضان بما انك في المنتدى تعطيني الرابط لتنزيل البرنامج جلوبال مابر 7
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (26 ديسمبر 2008)

وهذا رابط برنامج جلوبال ميبر 9.03
http://defensive-pro.co.cc/vault/101808/downloads/Global.html
Password
ddlshare.here.ws


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## emademy69 (28 يناير 2009)

اخي الكريم بعد تنزيل البرنامج وتسطيبه طالب اليوزر نيم والريجستري من فين اجدهم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هانى عامر (29 يناير 2009)

مع الشكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdolkadr (30 يناير 2009)

*ما شاء الله*

جزيت الجنة يا اخي


----------



## ROUDS (31 يناير 2009)

بعد اذن الاخ / رمضان اسماعيل
الاخ اللى بيسال عن بيانات التسجيل 
يوجد ملف اسمه fix
يوجد به كراك البرنامج
خده كوبى وافتح البروجرم فيل وادخل على الملف الخاص ب برنامج الجلوبل
واعمله بست
مع ملاحظه انك متكنش مشغل البرنامج


----------



## SAMERAWAD (19 فبراير 2009)

اللة يجزيك الخير يا شيخ على المشاركة


----------



## صقر الكتائب (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يا أخوان مش عارف أحمل برنامج جلوبال ميبر من الرابط الموجود فهل الرابط معطل أو هناك طريقة أنا لا أعرفها


----------



## civilwalid (13 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## civilwalid (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (13 مايو 2010)

جهد مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام رحمون (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم لقد قمت بعملية نقل خريطة من قوقل الى البرنامج لكن المشكلة أنني أجد خريطة جلوبر ماب لاتتوافق مع قوقل أرجو من حضرتكم التوضيح وشكرا


----------

